# Another OC...



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, I have a Celeron 330, 533FSB 256kb cache, Ive been looking at some of the OC's for this processor and 80% of the OC'd i found people have reached AT LEAST 3600MHz with this CPU.

I'm running an ASUS P4S800D board.
Currently Intel P4 2.6GHz 800MHz FSB 512kb cache.
1GB DDR Pc-3200 RAM.

Should I swap out the P4 for the celly and OC it, would it improve my game play(CoD4 and BF2).

Thanks, Prudhoc1


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a gamble to buy a CPU just to overclock as there's no guarantee that all Celeron D 330s will hit 3.8GHz. I would expect a 3GHz+ P4 to be similar to an overclocked 3.8GHz Cely with its higher FSB and larger cache, have you tried overclocking your current CPU? Keep in mind you'll need to update the BIOS to at least version 1011 for Prescott Celeron D support: http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Prud,
If you want help why don't you list your system specs, so we could help you? Like PSU, CPU cooling, GPU,etc.......................


----------



## prudhoc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

k, it has Celly D support already with 1004, and the full specs are
PSU: Linkworld LPK2-30 500-watt I beleave 18A on the 12v rail.
GPU: ATI Radeon 9600Pro AGP 8x (128MB version)
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.6GHz 800MHz FSB 512KB Cache.
RAM: 2x 512MB Pc-3200 200Mhz Frequency(FSBRAM is 1:1 ratio)
2.5volts
MotherBoard: ASUS P4S800D Bios ver: 1004

If I could overclock the 2.6 P4 that would be much better, I can't find anything stable and cant find out how to change the Voltage or the FSBRAM ratio.

Thanks again.


----------

